
The Return of the WIZard: RCE in Exim (CVE-2019-10149) - pedro84
https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2019/06/05/4
======
pedro84
Qualys re-posted their writeup and included the details that had previously
been left out:

[https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2019/06/06/1](https://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-
security/2019/06/06/1)

